# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Συν-χομπίστες Γεια σας !

## Νίκος Γ.

Νέος στην παρέα σας, με σχετική εμπειρία στους φτερωτούς φίλους μας και με αρκετή διάθεση για να την αυξήσω. Στο χόμπι ανέκαθεν με τραβούσε η άγρια φτερωτή πανίδα , φυσικά πάντα με σεβασμό στη φύση , και οπωσδήποτε με πειραματισμούς σε ζευγαρώματα πάντα νόμιμων δακτυλοφόρων πτηνών!.
-Αγάπη μεγάλη ο Φλώρος , η Καρδερίνα , το Λούγαρο , το Φανέτο.
-Πρίν 4 χρόνια λόγω κάποιου δυσάρεστου οικογενειακού γεγονότος, αναγκάστηκα να παραιτηθώ από όλα τα χόμπι και να στραφώ σε άλλες δραστηριότητες.
Τώρα συνεπώς καλύτερα αποφάσισα να ξανά-ασχοληθώ με την εκτροφή - αναπαραγωγή του Φλώρου για αρχή και μετά Καρδερίνας και Λούγαρου.
-Σκοπός η εκτροφή αρχέγονης (όσο γίνετε) μορφής , με κλειστό δακτυλίδι συλλόγου ή νόμιμου εκτροφέα.
-Έτσι λοιπόν ψάχνοντας αρκετά βρήκα το club σας και σε λίγο καιρό , μόλις ετοιμαστώ ,θα ζητήσω και τα φώτα σας για την προμήθεια πτηνών και φυσικά θα υπάρξει ανταλλαγή ιδεών , συμβουλών και απόψεων , με σκοπό τα όσο γίνετε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
-Για αρχή σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε , καλώς σας Βρήκα και όλα να πάνε καλά σε όλους σας!!

Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος Γ.

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλώς ήρθες Νίκο!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες στην συντροφιά μας.

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας...

----------

